# Birds nest or Switchbox?



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

This is the Barrington, Illinios amendments to the adopted NEC. The push in connectors violate their code. On the recessed lights lights that come with the push on connectors I have to cut them off and use a wire nut. I've had the inspector pull the covers and check the connection.

Open Building Regulations-Title 10-Chapter 6-Electrical Code. The code section is 110-14.

http://www.sterlingcodifiers.com/codebook/index.php?book_id=576

Check with the AHJ to see if the push on connectors are allowed. 

Tom


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Leo G said:


> I've done that and I hate it. Makes for a very hard install of the switches.


I gang my switches first. Connect a continuous ground wire, then a continuous hot, space properly for installation, then connect all the swich legs then install all the switches. 

I think it's easier though you do need to strip the hot cutouts with a knife instead of regular strippers.


----------

